

The State of Location-Based Social Networking On The iPhone - qhoxie
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/09/28/the-state-of-location-based-social-networking-on-the-iphone/

======
jfornear
I don't see these location-based social networking apps ever gaining any
traction. I used to think location-based social networking would be a huge hit
on the iPhone, but I've since changed my mind.

I go to a private college with mostly trendy, wealthy kids. Almost everyone
has an iPhone. I have about 30 friends with iPhones. Absolutely none of them
use any social networking app other than Facebook.

I think Facebook should acquire Loopt and integrate it into their own app.

